# safe parking



## colemmjas (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi,we are planning to drive our camper to the costa del sol, stay few weeks at a time and fly back to Scotland, does anyone know where we could leave the van safe?,i have tried looking for camping sites but can't find any online thx very much in advance eep: Mike


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are quite a few camp sites around the Torrox area and also in Torre del Mar but they are not cheap. I also have no idea if they have rules about leaving a van unoccupied. This is Spain so they may well do. If you leave it just in the open it will be broken into I'm afraid. It might be an idea to find someone with a bit of private land who would let you leave it there (probably for a fee) but how do you plan to get to and from the airport to the van? Taxi? Just asking as I am curious. Otherwise it sounds like an interesting plan...


----------



## colemmjas (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot thrax, yes either a bus or taxi or both if needed,I did this 2 years ago went to Tenerife and stayed in a lovely camping site there, and when I went home it cost me one euro a day to leave the van, I might end up doing Tenerife again but I would prefer del sol,the plan is 2 or 3 weeks spain and 1 to 2 weeks Scotland


----------



## colemmjas (Sep 4, 2013)

Ye thrax that would be brill if I could find someone with private ground, I would be glad to pay for that, so if anyone knows of anyone lol let me know please,
cheers
mike


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

That will depend on where on the CDS you want to stay. First off, East or West of Malaga??


----------



## colemmjas (Sep 4, 2013)

I,m easy thrax as long as there is water near us


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

By that do you mean sea, lake, river or drinking water???


----------



## colemmjas (Sep 4, 2013)

yes sorry the sea of course,


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well CDS is quite a bit different from Tenerife so you really do need to pick an area first. CDS is quite big!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The parking may be the least of your worries. 

Is it on Spanish plates? If not you will not be able to use it for very long in Spain. Normally if you take up residencia (within 90 days of arrival) your vehicle must be homologated and re-registered on Spanish plates within a further 90 days, however

Is it RHD or LHD? If it is RHD, you will most probably not be able to have it homologated so any use after the time you are allowed to use it on a foreign registration.

If it is not on Spanish plates it will have to be 'street legal' in its country of registration which, if it is UK reg'd, means it will have to have and display a valid VEL, have a valid MoT and be insured.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

colemmjas said:


> Hi,we are planning to drive our camper to the costa del sol, stay few weeks at a time and fly back to Scotland, does anyone know where we could leave the van safe?,i have tried looking for camping sites but can't find any online thx very much in advance eep: Mike


First of all, do you have insurance to leave your vehicle in a foreign country. Then comes the matter of having British plates for longer than the required time in Spain. I don't know too much about the legalities of this, but I do know you will need your motor home taxed and MOT. How long are you intending leaving the van in Spain!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Sterling Car Park - Malaga International Airport


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think that Aron is right. You can't simply leave your vehicle permanently in Spain if it is on UK plates. But if it's on Spanish plates, no problem.
As Aron pointed out, there are issues of MOT and Road Tax with UK registered cars.
Someone who knows more about these things, like Baldy, Strav or Snikpoh will doubtless give you sound advice based on the current law about foreign plated cars in Spain.

And scrolling up....I can see Baldy has already explained the rules..


----------

